# New Tractor



## Graybeard (Oct 1, 2017)

I recently picked up a Kubota BX 2380. It has the bucket and a Land Pride rotary cutter on the back. I love the quick release stuff on it and plan on getting the snowblower for it as well. My 86 year old neighbor lady can't get anyone to clean out her driveway. She really doesn't go anywhere but just likes to think she could if she wanted to. I guess I get that.

There are two questions at this time. I'd like to get a simple draw bar to fit on the three pt so I can add a ball to haul my trailer. I know it's category one but didn't realize until I was at the tractor supply store they come in various lengths. How do you measure how long of one you need? The OD of my tractor is 29.5 inches but I'm not sure that's the correct measurement.

The second is I want to add a blade to the bucket to protect it a little bit from too much wear. I know I can go back to the dealer and have one installed but usually aftermarket is a lot cheaper. Are the bolt holes pretty standard? Would you use a weld instead?

Thanks for your input.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 1, 2017)

I bought a weight bucket for the back of mine. It has a hitch hook up built in. Filled bucket with rocks and sure improved lift capabilities. And it was almost as cheap as the 3 point ball attachment

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 1, 2017)

Thanks Mike, I'm looking at getting a carry all for the back of mine https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/countyline-carry-all?cm_vc=IOPDP1 Probably build a box to hold wood, saws etc as well as wt. when I use the bucket. I'd like a draw bar with a ball on it to move my wood splitter and trailers around.


----------



## CWS (Oct 1, 2017)

David I think if you take a strap or a big rubber band and pull the 3 pt. arms, then measure the distance between the arms you will see the length of drawbar you need.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 1, 2017)

Graybeard said:


> Thanks Mike, I'm looking at getting a carry all for the back of mine https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/countyline-carry-all?cm_vc=IOPDP1 Probably build a box to hold wood, saws etc as well as wt. when I use the bucket. I'd like a draw bar with a ball on it to move my wood splitter and trailers around.[/QUOT
> 
> I have a set of forks like that. I hate them. Always hanging up on tires and scaring the bejeevers out of me.....


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 1, 2017)

Pics or it didn't happen... Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 1, 2017)

Graybeard said:


> Thanks Mike, I'm looking at getting a carry all for the back of mine https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/countyline-carry-all?cm_vc=IOPDP1 Probably build a box to hold wood, saws etc as well as wt. when I use the bucket. I'd like a draw bar with a ball on it to move my wood splitter and trailers around.



For moving trailers around the yard and backing them into the garage you cant beat a ball on the front bucket. If your bucket is the quick attach type you can get a plate with a receiver built in or just drill a hole in your cutting edge to put a ball in. Of course that wont work well for actual trailer towing unless your head is on a swivel.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 1, 2017)

David, since your tractor supply store is probably about like mine, and you've probably got 2, maybe 3 options in Category 1 draw bars, like I have. You need to measure them pinched together to establish your minimum length, and measure them fully spread, realizing that will be to the tips of the pins on the draw bar, and thus overall length, not necessarily draw bar length, and find something that will fit in the range of those measurements comfortably. 

If you're one of the lucky ones that has a dozen choices in draw bars, I believe Curt is on the right track, you kinda want to keep the arms pinched together to limit side to side movement, when backing. In doing so, should the trailer push on the lift arms, it can't push them into the tire if there aren't stops on the arms. So... IF you have multiple choices, go with the shortest one that will fit. 

On the *Carry All* - You need to measure that for ground clearance, before you buy it. I could be wrong, but I'm thinking that should you purchase it, you're going to need to find someone with a drill bit big enough to drill another set of holes for the lift pins, before it hangs you up in a snow bank with it full of rocks. If I'm not mistaken, the bottom set of holes for the lift pins on that are right at a foot off the ground, it's designed for 25 - 40 hp farm tractors that have a little taller tires on them, and thus a little more lift height. The holes are set that high to allow those tractors to set it on the ground, to load heavy objects. On your Kubota I don't think that's going to give you a lot of ground clearance. Another set of holes maybe 6 inches off the ground would however, fix that problem. 



As for the *Cutting Edge on the bucket*, I think I'd call the dealer on it and tell him that as damn much as I just spent on that tractor he could throw in the cutting edge on the bucket! ALL of the pictures in their on-line brochure, but 1, show the bucket with the 'Optional' cutting edge. 

(_If you go back to page 19 in the on-line brochure, there is an optional quick hitch attachment for the rear as well!_)

Googled the cutting edge anyhow to see what came up for after market, and landed on the Coleman Equipment site, which they sell a reversible cutting edge, and tell you how to measure bolt and bolt holes for that on that page. Don't know a thing about the company, they just popped up first. 

Personally... No way would I weld it. 

1.) If welded, should you wear it out trying to score brownie points with the widow next door, it's going to be a pain in the ass to change. Have to be cut off, ground clean, and re-welded. If bolt holes are present, bolt it on! Because... 

2.) If your Kubota runs and lasts anything like the one I've got in the shop, I can guarantee you, that you will in time wear it out, and need to replace it. And...

3.) Each time you heat the steel in that bucket, you alter the molecular structure therein, and it becomes more and more brittle. That will over time cause your bucket to start cracking, may cause cutting edges to crack and break, and other ridiculous bull pucky. Bolted on, the bolts can be cut off with a grinder or torch, knock the bolt head out with hammer and punch, install new bolts and cutting edge, and you're back in business, with no molecular damage to the bucket. 



If you service that yourself, Google the numbers on everything on it. 

-- I can buy the same Wix filters my Kubota Dealer sells me off Amazon, for 1/3 the price. 

-- I can buy the filters for my John Deere off Amazon, for less than half.

-- Fuel cut off solenoid went out on the Kubota, Dealer wanted $185 for it. I about feinted, it's a little bitty solenoid with 2 wires on it, it's the size of a golf ball. I e-bayed it for $65 shipped. When it arrived it was original equipment, identical down to every number, letter, and mark to the one installed on my tractor in the factory. Didn't take any longer to get it.

-- After market blades, I can buy the set for the price of one blade from the dealer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 2, 2017)

Thanks Rocky, good information. I have the quick release on the three point so there isn't any movement on the arms. I measured it from the outside of the category one pins on the rotary cutter and found it to be 32 inches.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 2, 2017)

That should work for you if you can find one that length! 

If you put the "Carry All" on there, I'd build a box to mount on it for winter use, fill it with sand or small gravel, and put a little shovel back there in case you need to throw a little on ice. Can't imagine it getting stuck, as those machines are awesome in 4 wheel drive, but ice doesn't always play fair. I've had to pull mine out a couple times, but usually because I fell in a hole, or found things seriously muddy on the edge of the swamp and high centered it with the deck. And, mowing around 3 ponds and along the edge of said swamp, I've put it in some pretty ugly places at times. 

I'm mowing somewhere around 6 acres with mine, around trees, and stumps, and ponds, and swamps, pretty much 8 hours of mowing every trip; machine is 15 years old mows grass from May to November. Usually break it out to blow leaves off the yard a couple times over the winter. I rebuilt the gearbox on the deck about 6-7 years ago, just replaced it last month, replaced the fuel cut off solenoid, battery, and the thermostat, otherwise nothing but routine maintenance... Blades, deck wheels, oil and filter changes. Still runs like a top!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 2, 2017)

I have a 10 yr old 30 hp. My neighbors really like me after the snow plow comes thru and leaves a 3-4' berm in driveways.


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 3, 2017)

Thanks for the tip on the pins being too high for my tractor. I may just talk to my neighbor about building one out of channel iron. Shouldn't be too hard. He's a good welder. Maybe he'd suggest cutting off the pins and re-welding them on the store bought one. We'll see what he says. I did find the draw bar at the local Farm and Fleet. It's going to be so nice to hook up a trailer by lifting the three pt and actually being able to see what's going on. I'm the sextant at our local church cemetery and we've accumulated a lot of fill through the years. My project will be to go up and load my little trailer with some using the tractor. Probably take all day but what the heck, it's fun. We've had a heck of time getting rid of the fill. Lots of people will take it if you deliver. Hopefully I've got the solution now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 3, 2017)

As stated above the store bought model will work, just have two drill to holes lower on the uprights and lower them David.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 6, 2017)

Rocky, the darned thing fits as is. I put it on and drove around my trails and never got hung up. That's not to say I won't when in the woods but I'll go easy. I'm pretty happy with it. Now to build a box for it.

Side note, Took my granddaughter driving since she just got her permit. We took my pick up and she fell in love with it. So funny. I think being higher and having good visibility really helped. Pretty proud grandpa, life is good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 6, 2017)

Snow will be the issue David. You'll want to be able raise it a foot or so of the ground. Carry it low, 4-6 inches, but you need to be able to raise it if and when you get hung up.


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 6, 2017)

I measured it and I do have 11 inches off the ground when it's all the way up. It looks like some of the belly panels (PtO shield) will hit before that does.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 6, 2017)

Good deal!


----------

